
Halite II Programming Contest Launched - janzer
https://halite.io/learn-programming-challenge/
======
janzer
While last year was a very abstract theme, this year follows a space combat
theme somewhat hearkening back to the aichallenge.org Planet Wars.

The contest is open source and github repo for the contest can be found at
[https://github.com/HaliteChallenge/Halite-
II](https://github.com/HaliteChallenge/Halite-II)

